# Zombies needed for a movie shooting in Michigan



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

We're looking for zombie extras to be in a film shoot. The location is Davison, Michigan and the date will be July 29 th and on location by 8:30 am.
This is a new film due out in the Fall of this year.

You can follow their page here on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Kill-Me-Again/252616911502252

and email and questions can be sent to [email protected]

We had the pleasure of working with the crew during the first stages and we're looking forward to this shoot.


----------

